# Naruto Ultmate Ninja Storm vs Naruto The Broken Bond



## Duffy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Come here to discuss Naruto Ultmate Ninja Storm and Naruto The Broken Bond also come here to discuss why u think one is better than the other*


mudkip mudkip i personally think broken Bond will be better than Ultmate Storm story wise but Ultmate Storm wins graphic wise thought







NO FLAMING


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 24, 2008)

Read the rules


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 24, 2008)

Should've wait till both games come out.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 24, 2008)

Seriously why bother you know this is gonna turn into a fanboy frenzy.OMG my console pwnzers ur console!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2008)

PS3 game, probably. Rise of Ninja sucked arse and I doubt the sequel'll be any better.


----------



## Seany (Aug 24, 2008)

The fighting in Ninja Storm looks sooo much better


----------



## Duffy (Aug 24, 2008)

i don't know i think Ubisolf is trying to make something thats never been done before thought anotherthing it's rumors that say Broken Bond will have some kind of online team thing is that true


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 24, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> Read the rules



And use the damn search function.

Who is more badass than Gutts?


----------

